# Would You Mind Giving Me a Critique?



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

I don't remember so much about web design. And there is so much new stuff now that what I used to know would be useless anyhow. lol But I am learning.

Would you all mind taking a look at my site and telling me what your impression is? Improvements or changes I should make, etc?

Cornerstone Web Services

Thanks much. I appreciate your feedback.

Kathleen


----------



## How Do I (Feb 11, 2008)

Looks nice. I'd consider giving title attributes to your menu images.


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

Kathleen

Looks good with one suggestion. OK Maybe a couple.

Go through all your pages and make sure the fonts match.

The font sizes are toooo large. Makes it look like you are trying to fill the pages with content where you have none.

How Do I suggested attributes. I agree. All images should have an ALT tag for the sight impaired so they can use their readers to navigate.

Also the links to external sites should be forced to open in a new window. target=_blank. This way the viewer will see the site but still have yours open in the background so you won't loose them.

Lee


----------



## Kathleen in WI (Nov 27, 2003)

Great suggestions! I'll work on doing those things mentioned. 

Thank you


----------

